# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  S3D creates blank layers on multiple processes

## Nepherael

Hello, 

Here's my issue. After extensive testing (where this issue originally started with my ooze shield) I've found that when I setup 2+ processes, manually or via dual extrusion wizard, S3D creates weird layers in the Gcode preview.

For the most part it prints without any problems. However, if it looks weird like this then it has to be creating weird Gcode, and it also creates an issue when I try to set my second extruder to heat up 2 layers before it is needed and it doesn't because it happens to be on one of these blank layers. Example: If I set my left extruder to go to temp at layer 38 and layer 38 shows in the preview as blank my printer will not read this increase, not heat up the fillament, and grind it bare until I realize the issue.

The blank layers are only on first process, second process shows everything correct. Take a look at the photos attached. These are the first 3-4 layers of the print, pay close attention to the Z-height for what layer it's on. Also, one other thing I noticed in testing, when doing a multi-process print, that's the only time I ever see the Z-height at 0.2. Every single process print I do says it starts at Z=0.4 and I don't have any weird offsets or anything to make it do that. 

It's weird and I don't get it. I made a topic on S3D's site back when I thought this was related to my ooze shield and no one replied after I put in 5 posts finally narrowing my issue to this. I'm hoping someone here can tell me if there's a way to fix this to make it work normally.

If my photo uploads don't work I'll try a different way

Each layer is labeled according to how S3D shows it but in 8 layers we're only at layer 4 of the print. In this form it does print correctly and my head seems to work correctly but there's the aforementioned temp change issue and the possibility of further issues if the code is created this way



Layer1 - Z=0.2



Layer 2 - Z=0.4



Layer 3 - Z=0.4



Layer 4 - Z=0.6



Layer 5 - Z=0.6



Layer 6 - Z=0.8



Layer 7 - Z=0.8



Layer 8 - Z=1.0

----------


## Nepherael

Also, to add, issue fixes completely when using the setting for "Start/Stop at N Height" and just setting the start/stop point for each of my processes at the color switch point.

Problem is: what happens when I do dual extrusion prints that are multiple colors on same layer or even switches every layer? BIg problems. 

I'm surprised at the lack of support over at S3D's site. I've made two topics on there in the last day or so with no response. I had always heard their support was great.

----------


## mjf55

No S3D expert, but I noticed that layers 2&3 has the same Z height, along with the pairs 4&5 and 6&7.    Very Strange.  Looks like an empty later, can you edit it out?  ( i.e. with notepad++ or similar editor 
Side note, I too have noticed a lack of support on the s3d forum.  See this link which is also posted in s3d.http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...l=1#post113196

----------


## curious aardvark

well if the problem is only in your first process and not in the second. 
make the first process a cube or pillar that has no bearing on the print. Then with luck the 2nd and third will work fine. 

I've never had any luck at all with s3d and dual material prints.

----------


## Nepherael

> No S3D expert, but I noticed that layers 2&3 has the same Z height, along with the pairs 4&5 and 6&7. Very Strange. Looks like an empty later, can you edit it out? ( i.e. with notepad++ or similar editor 
> Side note, I too have noticed a lack of support on the s3d forum. See this link which is also posted in s3d.http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...l=1#post113196


Yeah, it's like if something is too complicated they don't go near the topic.

I've learned a lot since buying my printer but I am sorely lacking in my Gcode knowledge. It's weird that it prints correctly though and, since it does print correctly, I'd be concerned about what I'm deleting if I don't fully understand it.

As an example, my current workaround is to run the print prep as one process, look at which layers I need my temp changes at (let's say layer 23-25 for example), then go back and run the dual extrusion wizard and set the temps according to this. In the new preview (because of all the weird slicing) it might look like the second process starts at layer 58 but if I set the temp changes between layer 23-25 it works correctly. So, at this point, I can't use the "Start/Stop at N height" function and I must slice twice to know which layers to change my extruder temps at.

If anyone is big on Gcode I'd be willing to uploade one of these prints Gcode files.






> well if the problem is only in your first process and not in the second. 
> make the first process a cube or pillar that has no bearing on the print. Then with luck the 2nd and third will work fine. 
> 
> I've never had any luck at all with s3d and dual material prints.


What a great idea. I will absolutely try this. I have many single layer prints I've designed as my own form of primer and I can do one of those and see what happens.

Thanks guys

----------

